# [Baselayout 1.x] ntp-client et wpa_supplicant [résolu]

## RaX

Bonsoir,

J'ai une petite question, venant de faire l'achat d'un nouveau portable, je me suis laissé tenter par les sirènes du sans-fil. J'avais pris, avec ma bonne vielle machine, l'habitude de démarrer après la configuration des interfaces (RJ45) le script ntp-client.

Petit hic avec le wifi, ntp-client démarre alors que l'interface wlan0 n'est pas encore configuré. C'est maintenant wpa_supplicant qui configure et lance le client dhcp (dhcpcd) sur mon interface.

Y'a t'il un moyen propre de lancer le script ntp-client ou la commande ntpdate après la réception d'une IP ?

J'ai regardé dans /etc/conf.d/net.exemple les fonctions postup() et postassociate() sans pour le moment parvenir a lancer ntp-client après la configuration de mon interface.

J'en appel a votre expérience  :Smile: 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses. 

Amicalement.Last edited by RaX on Wed Aug 26, 2009 8:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## philius

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

----------

## philius

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTP

----------

## geekounet

Laisse ntp-client de coté et mets un ntpd, c'est plus fiable et plus précis, et pas besoin d'attendre que le net soit up, il prend les interfaces dés qu'elles sont up.  :Smile: 

----------

## RaX

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Laisse ntp-client de coté et mets un ntpd, c'est plus fiable et plus précis, et pas besoin d'attendre que le net soit up, il prend les interfaces dés qu'elles sont up. 

 

Je vais suivre ton conseil, ce qui m'amène a une petite réflexion (je vais chercher entre temps sur Internet) mais a quoi sert le script ntp-client ? pourquoi ne pas toujours utiliser ntpd ?

 *philius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> # This is a good place to load any misc programs
> ...

 

Le rc.local c'est une bonne idée mais je voulais que se soit juste après le dhcp.

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je pense que c'est juste 2 packages différents, maintenus par 2 personnes différentes.

Un (tout petit) peu comme Gnome/KDE ou emacs/vim   :Cool: 

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Laisse ntp-client de coté et mets un ntpd, c'est plus fiable et plus précis, et pas besoin d'attendre que le net soit up, il prend les interfaces dés qu'elles sont up. 

 

C'est curieux ça, je pensais que ntp-client te permettait de te connecter en client à un serveur de strate >1 et que ntpd c'était pour être soi-même un serveur de strate > 1.

----------

## RaX

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je pense que c'est juste 2 packages différents, maintenus par 2 personnes différentes.
> 
> Un (tout petit) peu comme Gnome/KDE ou emacs/vim 

 

Je disais ça car j'ai installé "net-misc/ntp" et que du coup me suis retrouvé avec les deux scripts /etc/init.d/ntp-client & /etc/init.d/ntpd dans mon cas il faisait donc partie du même package.

J'utilisais ntp-client car, comme Pixys, j'avais dans l'idée que ntpd était utilisé pour faire un serveur de temps et non pas pour synchroniser mon heure.

----------

## geekounet

ntp-client (qui appelle ntpdate en fait) ça fait une synchro de l'heure ponctuelle, imprécise (parce que ne tenant pas compte de certains paramètres dont je n'ai plus le détail) et brutale, ce qui cause parfois problème à certains daemon, particulièrement les serveurs nntp, pop3 et imap, qui crashent aussitôt si le temps bouge trop vite pour eux.

Alors que ntpd, qui est effectivement un serveur de temps, synchronise également l'heure, mais en le faisant progressivement (en décalant régulièrement de quelques microsecondes), ce qui évite de planter des serveurs, et de façon plus précise. En ce qui concerne la vitesse de correction, faut pas trop s'en faire sauf si ya un décalage de plusieurs heures (à ce moment là l'ajout du ntp-client au boot est conseillée pour faire une première synchro), ça rattrape un peu plus d'une heure de décalage en 24h, et ça maintient synchro en permanence ensuite.

Et les 2 sont effectivement dans le même package.

Par contre une grosse erreur souvent commise hélas, c'est de mettre un ntpdate en cron pour maintenir l'heure synchro, ce qui est mauvais pour les raisons énoncées au dessus, ntpd est évidemment bien plus approprié pour ça.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et ntpd a une option pour corriger l'heure immédiatement (sans corrections lentes) "-s" (voir le fichier de config). Pour un desktop/laptop, lancé au boot, ça le fait  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ntp-client (qui appelle ntpdate en fait) ça fait une synchro de l'heure ponctuelle, imprécise (parce que ne tenant pas compte de certains paramètres dont je n'ai plus le détail) et brutale, ce qui cause parfois problème à certains daemon, particulièrement les serveurs nntp, pop3 et imap, qui crashent aussitôt si le temps bouge trop vite pour eux.
> 
> Alors que ntpd, qui est effectivement un serveur de temps, synchronise également l'heure, mais en le faisant progressivement (en décalant régulièrement de quelques microsecondes), ce qui évite de planter des serveurs, et de façon plus précise. En ce qui concerne la vitesse de correction, faut pas trop s'en faire sauf si ya un décalage de plusieurs heures (à ce moment là l'ajout du ntp-client au boot est conseillée pour faire une première synchro), ça rattrape un peu plus d'une heure de décalage en 24h, et ça maintient synchro en permanence ensuite.
> 
> Et les 2 sont effectivement dans le même package.
> ...

 

Sur le wiki j'ai vu que sntp était préférable à ntpdate. Sntp gère-t-il la synchro "douce" ou il fait aussi mal que ntpdate.

----------

## RaX

Merci, pour cette explication geekounet. Je vais regarder ça tranquillement ce soir.

Il s'agit d'un laptop donc j'utiliserai probablement l'option qu'a indiqué XavierMiller ("-s") sans trop de risque.

Bonne journée a tous!

----------

